# Midwest Swap Vendors Expected



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Some of the vendors we have signed up for the show are Motor City Toyz, MEV Originals, Model Empire, Our Very Own Honda and his piles of stuff, Nine Finger Resins, Bad L Hobbies, The Famous Swamibob himself with some really nice TJet racing parts, Wheelz63 , and dozens of other vendors expected to easily top 100 tables again.

Oh yeah, and a couple of troublemakers from the east coast. Bob something or other and his buddy Tom. 

Bring yourself out and see why it's worth the trip.

See you all in a couple of weeks!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Right on! I'll be there with a couple other guys from Minnesota!

Tom


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah Al,The fun is worth the 13 hour drive.Bob and I really hate each other.
Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

30 hour drove for us in Arizona....Next year have the show in Albuguerque, and make it a vacation.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

everyone should get ready to see one of the midwests finest slot car show, like Al said well over 100 tables and alot of people just itching to spend there money, see ya all there soon.


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi All, Please don't forget all the great deals to be had at the Comfort Inn on Saturday night!!!!!!!! Kirk


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

The Nebraskan's are planning on making the annual trek again this year. See you all soon.

Rob and Bob (by Proxy)


----------



## KS1933 (Nov 15, 2014)

Newbie from Iowa. What state is the slot car show?

.....Dennis


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Dennis. The show is just a couple of miles into Indiana, less than 2 miles off I-80. Straight shot from DSM


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Dumb me scheduled my drivers meeting on the 8th at 12.30...can i make both?? hmmmm


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Have the meeting at the swap... LOL. Might turn some of them to slot racers.


----------

